# Pirlo: "Rino mi ha detto che confida in Biglia"



## Toby rosso nero (4 Marzo 2019)

Andrea Pirlo a Sky Calcio Club:

"Sono andato a una cena a base di pesce con Rino. Mi ha detto che confida nel recupero di Biglia per dare un po' più di qualità e di fluidità alla manovra. Bakayoko lo vede un po' troppo macchinoso ultimamente. Bakayoko è importantissimo nella fase difensiva, credo che lo utilizzerà ancora in questa fase. Ma è messo male quando riceve palla. Ha sempre le spalle girate e fatica a impostare rendendo fluida la manovra. Stoppa e rallenta l'azione.

Non mi piace molto come posiziona Suso, Paquetà e Calhanoglu. Gliel'ho detto di persona. Ma non mi ha ascoltato. (_ride_)."


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Marzo 2019)

ti piacerebbe fosse alla juve è pirlota?


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo a Sky Calcio Club:
> 
> "Sono andato a una cena a base di pesce con Rino. Mi ha detto che confida nel recupero di Biglia per dare un po' più di qualità e di fluidità alla manovra. Bakayoko lo vede un po' troppo macchinoso ultimamente. Bakayoko è importantissimo nella fase difensiva, credo che lo utilizzerà ancora in questa fase. Ma è messo male quando riceve palla. Ha sempre le spalle girate e fatica a impostare rendendo fluida la manovra. Stoppa e rallenta l'azione."



Pazienza. Meno male che non sono tutti come Bakayoko, se non altro abbiamo due velocizzatori di manovra come Chalanoglu e Suso che la giocano sempre di prima. E' per questo che il nostro allenatore li usa costantemente, per controbilanciare l'inefficienza del nostro 14.


----------



## Igor91 (4 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo a Sky Calcio Club:
> 
> "Sono andato a una cena a base di pesce con Rino. Mi ha detto che confida nel recupero di Biglia per dare un po' più di qualità e di fluidità alla manovra. Bakayoko lo vede un po' troppo macchinoso ultimamente. Bakayoko è importantissimo nella fase difensiva, credo che lo utilizzerà ancora in questa fase. Ma è messo male quando riceve palla. Ha sempre le spalle girate e fatica a impostare rendendo fluida la manovra. Stoppa e rallenta l'azione.
> 
> Non mi piace molto come posiziona Suso, Paquetà e Calhanoglu. Gliel'ho detto di persona. Ma non mi ha ascoltato. (_ride_)."



Un amico ti fa una confidenza e tu lo sputtani così ??
O Gattuso vuole far sapere qualcosa tramite terzi, oppure Pirlo è veramente un gobbo infame figlio di putt....

Che poi, Biglia che velocizza la manovra... le geometrie di Biglia.... un po come la Balistica di Chalanoglu.

Fatti la nomina e curcati... avra azzeccato un lancio lungo da inizio carriera Biglia, forse...


----------



## Casnop (4 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo a Sky Calcio Club:
> 
> "Sono andato a una cena a base di pesce con Rino. Mi ha detto che confida nel recupero di Biglia per dare un po' più di qualità e di fluidità alla manovra. Bakayoko lo vede un po' troppo macchinoso ultimamente. Bakayoko è importantissimo nella fase difensiva, credo che lo utilizzerà ancora in questa fase. Ma è messo male quando riceve palla. Ha sempre le spalle girate e fatica a impostare rendendo fluida la manovra. Stoppa e rallenta l'azione.
> 
> Non mi piace molto come posiziona Suso, Paquetà e Calhanoglu. Gliel'ho detto di persona. Ma non mi ha ascoltato. (_ride_)."


Non sappiamo se e quali confidenze Pirlo abbia ricevuto da Gattuso, i fatti del campo dicono che il nostro allenatore ha eletto Bakayoko a garante del sistema difensivo grazie al quale, unitamente alle doti realizzative di Piatek ed alle idee di gioco di Paqueta', ed in assenza di reali contributi offensivi da tutti i suoi esterni, di difesa e di attacco, conta di sbancare la corsa alla Champions League con il suo 433, sempre più 451. Biglia può agire accanto al nostro 14, ma in un contesto di cambio di modulo, con il passaggio al 4231, che sarebbe più congeniale alle caratteristiche dei suoi giocatori, ma che il nostro allenatore ritiene di non dover introdurre in questa delicatissima fase della stagione, per non alterare equilibri di squadra faticosamente raggiunti. Questi, ad oggi, i fatti, ma la libera espressione del pensiero di Pirlo è sempre ben accetta.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Marzo 2019)

Adesso chissà quanti invocheranno Pirlo allenatore "Eh persino lui ne sa più di Gattuso"


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo a Sky Calcio Club:
> 
> "Sono andato a una cena a base di pesce con Rino. Mi ha detto che confida nel recupero di Biglia per dare un po' più di qualità e di fluidità alla manovra. Bakayoko lo vede un po' troppo macchinoso ultimamente. Bakayoko è importantissimo nella fase difensiva, credo che lo utilizzerà ancora in questa fase. Ma è messo male quando riceve palla. Ha sempre le spalle girate e fatica a impostare rendendo fluida la manovra. Stoppa e rallenta l'azione.
> 
> Non mi piace molto come posiziona Suso, Paquetà e Calhanoglu. Gliel'ho detto di persona. Ma non mi ha ascoltato. (_ride_)."



Pensavo di essere rimasto l'unico a pensarla in questo modo su Bakayoko.
Nelle ultime due partite non ne ha azzeccata mezza, perdendo troppi palloni. Spero che sia un problema di forma perché se invece gli avversari lo hanno inquadrato potrebbe essere un problema serio.
Detto questo Bakayoko sta facendo una grande stagione e non lo discuto come mediano difensivo, però per me un regista deve avere caratteristiche diverse per imporsi in serie A. Mi sembra uno tosto comunque, uno che capisce e si adegua alle difficoltà.


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo a Sky Calcio Club:
> 
> "Sono andato a una cena a base di pesce con Rino. Mi ha detto che confida nel recupero di Biglia per dare un po' più di qualità e di fluidità alla manovra. Bakayoko lo vede un po' troppo macchinoso ultimamente. Bakayoko è importantissimo nella fase difensiva, credo che lo utilizzerà ancora in questa fase. Ma è messo male quando riceve palla. Ha sempre le spalle girate e fatica a impostare rendendo fluida la manovra. Stoppa e rallenta l'azione.
> 
> Non mi piace molto come posiziona Suso, Paquetà e Calhanoglu. Gliel'ho detto di persona. Ma non mi ha ascoltato. (_ride_)."



A parte che Pirlo è un figlio di... 
Gattuso che parla ancora male di Baka... 
Non aveva nulla da dire su mister balistica?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Marzo 2019)

Pirlo ci può stare antipatico ma ha detto una sacrosanta verità. Baka gioca perchè l'alternativa è Biglia. Detto ciò, ha chiari limiti in fase di prima impostazione e in generale in tutta la fase offensiva. Siamo cosi sicuri che verrà riscattato? Io sono sicuro al 95% che non lo riscatteremo. La ragione è prncipalmente lo stipendio di 6,5 netti a stagione, anche se spalmati su più anni sempre 5 devi dargli almeno (cioè quasi 20 all' anno tra stipendio e ammortamento cartellino, una enormità), stipendio superiore anche a capitan Romagnoli. In ottica FFP inoltre, le risorse che avremo saranno destinate a una mezz'ala e un esterno sinistro, mentre magari si cercheranno mediani low cost come Herrera del Porto (A Bola ci dava tra i candidati per il forte mediano messicano).


----------



## Manue (4 Marzo 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Pirlo ci può stare antipatico ma ha detto una sacrosanta verità. Baka gioca perchè l'alternativa è Biglia. Detto ciò, ha chiari limiti in fase di prima impostazione e in generale in tutta la fase offensiva. Siamo cosi sicuri che verrà riscattato? Io sono sicuro al 95% che non lo riscatteremo. La ragione è prncipalmente lo stipendio di 6,5 netti a stagione, anche se spalmati su più anni sempre 5 devi dargli almeno (cioè quasi 20 all' anno tra stipendio e ammortamento cartellino, una enormità), stipendio superiore anche a capitan Romagnoli. In ottica FFP inoltre, le risorse che avremo saranno destinate a una mezz'ala e un esterno sinistro, mentre magari si cercheranno mediani low cost come Herrera del Porto (A Bola ci dava tra i candidati per il forte mediano messicano).



Baka DEVE rimanere, su questo non c'è dubbio.
Si deve comprare un regista e cambiare modulo, ma Baka DEVE restare, 
fisicamente è uno dei più forti che c'è in Europa...


----------



## PM3 (4 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo a Sky Calcio Club:
> 
> "Sono andato a una cena a base di pesce con Rino. Mi ha detto che confida nel recupero di Biglia per dare un po' più di qualità e di fluidità alla manovra. Bakayoko lo vede un po' troppo macchinoso ultimamente. Bakayoko è importantissimo nella fase difensiva, credo che lo utilizzerà ancora in questa fase. Ma è messo male quando riceve palla. Ha sempre le spalle girate e fatica a impostare rendendo fluida la manovra. Stoppa e rallenta l'azione.
> 
> Non mi piace molto come posiziona Suso, Paquetà e Calhanoglu. Gliel'ho detto di persona. Ma non mi ha ascoltato. (_ride_)."



Mi aspetto un buon minutaggio di Biglia contro il Chievo. 
Può essere usato come test per il deby, per vedere se Biglia sia pronto o meno.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo a Sky Calcio Club:
> 
> "Sono andato a una cena a base di pesce con Rino. Mi ha detto che confida nel recupero di Biglia per dare un po' più di qualità e di fluidità alla manovra. Bakayoko lo vede un po' troppo macchinoso ultimamente. Bakayoko è importantissimo nella fase difensiva, credo che lo utilizzerà ancora in questa fase. Ma è messo male quando riceve palla. Ha sempre le spalle girate e fatica a impostare rendendo fluida la manovra. Stoppa e rallenta l'azione.
> 
> Non mi piace molto come posiziona Suso, Paquetà e Calhanoglu. Gliel'ho detto di persona. Ma non mi ha ascoltato. (_ride_)."



Ammazza che amico!!??
Pirlo è la solita iena.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pensavo di essere rimasto l'unico a pensarla in questo modo su Bakayoko.
> Nelle ultime due partite non ne ha azzeccata mezza, perdendo troppi palloni. Spero che sia un problema di forma perché se invece gli avversari lo hanno inquadrato potrebbe essere un problema serio.
> Detto questo Bakayoko sta facendo una grande stagione e non lo discuto come mediano difensivo, però per me un regista deve avere caratteristiche diverse per imporsi in serie A. Mi sembra uno tosto comunque, uno che capisce e si adegua alle difficoltà.



Ma infatti baka non è regista e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che l'interprete davanti la difesa debba avere qualità di regia.
Noi portiamo palla nei piedi di calha , paquetà e suso attrarverso un giro palla a volte lento e macchinoso ma i nostri registi sono loro tre.
Baka è una meravigliosa diga capace di sradicare palloni, donare equilibri e pulire un sacco di palloni.
Ultimamente sta sbagliando troppo tecnicamente ma credo sia in difficoltà fisica dopo aver giocato alla grandissima per mesi.
Baka rispetto ai medianacci di interdizione ha lo strappo palla al piede, qualità che ci consente e ci ha consentito di uscire dal traffico in modo diverso e meno scolastico.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti baka non è regista e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che l'interprete davanti la difesa debba avere qualità di regia.
> Noi portiamo palla nei piedi di calha , paquetà e suso attrarverso un giro palla a volte lento e macchinoso ma i nostri registi sono loro tre.
> Baka è una meravigliosa diga capace di sradicare palloni, donare equilibri e pulire un sacco di palloni.
> Ultimamente sta sbagliando troppo tecnicamente ma credo sia in difficoltà fisica dopo aver giocato alla grandissima per mesi.
> Baka rispetto ai medianacci di interdizione ha lo strappo palla al piede, qualità che ci consente e ci ha consentito di uscire dal traffico in modo diverso e meno scolastico.



Il mediano nel 433 è regista per forza perché è il vertice basso nella costruzione, poi non è detto che debba essere un Pirlo o un Pjanic, anzi, ma è regista per forza. Alla Casemiro, alla Busquets. È quello che necessariamente deve toccare il maggior numero di palloni.
Bakayoko nella ricezione e nello scarico della palla è sempre al limite, rischia come tempi e come uscita. Secondo me i difetti che dice Pirlo sono lampanti.
Poi in certe partite quando ha più libertà fa le sue uscite in dribbling anche belle, il problema è se lo raddoppiano che fatto da Lazio e Sassuolo. In Italia tutti studiano tanto, se hai un difetto imparano a colpirti e devi adattarsi in fretta. Baka mi pare uno tosto, penso lo farà, ma vedrai che da qui in avanti avrà sempre i medesimi problemi in fase di possesso.
Naturalmente parto dal presupposto che il mediano centrale non deve perdere MAI palla per nessuna ragione.

In fase difensiva invece è straordinario, non si discute.


----------



## Shmuk (4 Marzo 2019)

Perché, Pirlo invece non è mai stato in difficoltà in quella posizione? Nei primi tempi, me lo ricordo asfissiato dal pressing avversario a causa della sua lentezza.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il mediano nel 433 è regista per forza perché è il vertice basso nella costruzione, poi non è detto che debba essere un Pirlo o un Pjanic, anzi, ma è regista per forza. Alla Casemiro, alla Busquets. È quello che necessariamente deve toccare il maggior numero di palloni.
> Bakayoko nella ricezione e nello scarico della palla è sempre al limite, rischia come tempi e come uscita. Secondo me i difetti che dice Pirlo sono lampanti.
> Poi in certe partite quando ha più libertà fa le sue uscite in dribbling anche belle, il problema è se lo raddoppiano che fatto da Lazio e Sassuolo. In Italia tutti studiano tanto, se hai un difetto imparano a colpirti e devi adattarsi in fretta. Baka mi pare uno tosto, penso lo farà, ma vedrai che da qui in avanti avrà sempre i medesimi problemi in fase di possesso.
> Naturalmente parto dal presupposto che il mediano centrale non deve perdere MAI palla per nessuna ragione.
> ...



Esser portato a giocare tanti palloni per via della posizione in campo e saper giocare a due tocchi non vuol dire esser regista.
A baka nessuno chiede la regia perchè non ne è capace, non vede gioco , non vedi passaggi illuminanti, non ha i tempi in testa, non ha il gioco lungo. E' un meraviglioso mediano di rottura.
Se poi non è capace di giocare a due tocchi nel traffico è un altro discorso e sarebbe preoccupante.
Casemiro non è un regista, casemiro fa legna per gli altri e gioca benissimo nel posizionamento senza palla ma poi quando c'è da fare gioco la palla , ovviamente, la passa a modric.
E' lui il regista o uno dei registi del real madrid.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esser portato a giocare tanti palloni per via della posizione in campo e saper giocare a due tocchi non vuol dire esser regista.
> A baka nessuno chiede la regia perchè non ne è capace, non vede gioco , non vedi passaggi illuminanti, non ha i tempi in testa, non ha il gioco lungo. E' un meraviglioso mediano di rottura.
> Se poi non è capace di giocare a due tocchi nel traffico è un altro discorso e sarebbe preoccupante.
> Casemiro non è un regista, casemiro fa legna per gli altri e gioca benissimo nel posizionamento senza palla ma poi quando c'è da fare gioco la palla , ovviamente, la passa a modric.
> E' lui il regista o uno dei registi del real madrid.



Ma infatti. Non non abbiamo regista, né in squadra né in panchina. Poi mettiamoci d'accordo sul significato di regista. Regista è colui che impone i tempi di gioco, accompagna la squadra ed è in grado sia di scatenare la manovra offensiva, sia di ripiegare quando è il momento. In collaborazione, ma sempre con una certa leadership e determinazione. Non esiste niente di tutto ciò al Milan, e se esiste è troppo scarso per essere impiegato con profitto.

PS
Il regista del RM è Kroos, e io sarei disposto a vendere l'anima per averlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Non non abbiamo regista, né in squadra né in panchina. Poi mettiamoci d'accordo sul significato di regista. Regista è colui che impone i tempi di gioco, accompagna la squadra ed è in grado sia di scatenare la manovra offensiva, sia di ripiegare quando è il momento. In collaborazione, ma sempre con una certa leadership e determinazione. Non esiste niente di tutto ciò al Milan, e se esiste è troppo scarso per essere impiegato con profitto.
> 
> PS
> Il regista del RM è Kroos, e io sarei disposto a vendere l'anima per averlo.



Casemiro è il 4, modric il 10 e kroos l'8, usando la vecchia numerazione del calcio dei bei tempi.


----------



## Devil man (4 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Pensavo di essere rimasto l'unico a pensarla in questo modo su Bakayoko.
> Nelle ultime due partite non ne ha azzeccata mezza, perdendo troppi palloni. Spero che sia un problema di forma perché se invece gli avversari lo hanno inquadrato potrebbe essere un problema serio.
> Detto questo Bakayoko sta facendo una grande stagione e non lo discuto come mediano difensivo, però per me un regista deve avere caratteristiche diverse per imporsi in serie A. Mi sembra uno tosto comunque, uno che capisce e si adegua alle difficoltà.



ma far giocare Bakayoko insieme a Biglia, una volta? è improponibile?


----------



## Victorss (4 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma infatti baka non è regista e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che l'interprete davanti la difesa debba avere qualità di regia.
> Noi portiamo palla nei piedi di calha , paquetà e suso attrarverso un giro palla a volte lento e macchinoso ma i nostri registi sono loro tre.
> Baka è una meravigliosa diga capace di sradicare palloni, donare equilibri e pulire un sacco di palloni.
> Ultimamente sta sbagliando troppo tecnicamente ma credo sia in difficoltà fisica dopo aver giocato alla grandissima per mesi.
> Baka rispetto ai medianacci di interdizione ha lo strappo palla al piede, qualità che ci consente e ci ha consentito di uscire dal traffico in modo diverso e meno scolastico.



Disamina perfetta.
Volevo solo aggiungere che nelle partite con Roma e Sassuolo ha fatto fatica non solo per la condizione fisica in netto calo ma anche perché gli allenatori avversari hanno predisposto un pressing sistematico da parte delle due mezzali su Baka quando prende palla spalle alla porta. Impedendo così a Bakayoko sia di fare perno sul suo marcatore e saltarlo come ha fatto spesso creando la superiorità numerica, sia di giocare una palla pulita ai lati sui nostri terzini/mezzali. 
Gattuso si è accorto immediatamente di questa cosa e non a caso si è arrabbiato perché non vuole che si vada direttamente da baka in uscita ma vuole che si passi dalle mezzali per poi andare da Baka. Questo perché inevitabilmente se le mezzale avversarie vanno a chiudere Baka per forza si crea lo spazio da occupare alle nostre mezzali che in quel caso sono libere di impostare.
Nelle ultime partite abbiamo fatto male anche perché sia Paquetá che Kessie che Chala hanno fatto errori tecnici evidenti in questa situazione, Baka se sapesse uscire dal pressing di due uomini giocando una palla pulita partendo spalle alla porta sarebbe un giocatore da 100 milioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Disamina perfetta.
> Volevo solo aggiungere che nelle partite con Roma e Sassuolo ha fatto fatica non solo per la condizione fisica in netto calo ma anche perché gli allenatori avversari hanno predisposto un pressing sistematico da parte delle due mezzali su Baka quando prende palla spalle alla porta. Impedendo così a Bakayoko sia di fare perno sul suo marcatore e saltarlo come ha fatto spesso creando la superiorità numerica, sia di giocare una palla pulita ai lati sui nostri terzini/mezzali.
> Gattuso si è accorto immediatamente di questa cosa e non a caso si è arrabbiato perché non vuole che si vada direttamente da baka in uscita ma vuole che si passi dalle mezzali per poi andare da Baka. Questo perché inevitabilmente se le mezzale avversarie vanno a chiudere Baka per forza si crea lo spazio da occupare alle nostre mezzali che in quel caso sono libere di impostare.
> Nelle ultime partite abbiamo fatto male anche perché sia Paquetá che Kessie che Chala hanno fatto errori tecnici evidenti in questa situazione, Baka se sapesse uscire dal pressing di due uomini giocando una palla pulita partendo spalle alla porta sarebbe un giocatore da 100 milioni.



Bravo, sei stato perfetto.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Disamina perfetta.
> Volevo solo aggiungere che nelle partite con Roma e Sassuolo ha fatto fatica non solo per la condizione fisica in netto calo ma anche perché gli allenatori avversari hanno predisposto un pressing sistematico da parte delle due mezzali su Baka quando prende palla spalle alla porta. Impedendo così a Bakayoko sia di fare perno sul suo marcatore e saltarlo come ha fatto spesso creando la superiorità numerica, sia di giocare una palla pulita ai lati sui nostri terzini/mezzali.
> Gattuso si è accorto immediatamente di questa cosa e non a caso si è arrabbiato perché non vuole che si vada direttamente da baka in uscita ma vuole che si passi dalle mezzali per poi andare da Baka. Questo perché inevitabilmente se le mezzale avversarie vanno a chiudere Baka per forza si crea lo spazio da occupare alle nostre mezzali che in quel caso sono libere di impostare.
> Nelle ultime partite abbiamo fatto male anche perché sia Paquetá che Kessie che Chala hanno fatto errori tecnici evidenti in questa situazione, Baka se sapesse uscire dal pressing di due uomini giocando una palla pulita partendo spalle alla porta sarebbe un giocatore da 100 milioni.



Il nostro calcio in uscita ha un grosso limite troppe volte : le posture tra le linee.
Prendiamo troppo spesso palla spalla alla porta(suso e calha praticamente sempre o quasi) e giochiamo cosi sempre palla 'coperta' agevolando il pressing avversario.
In questa peculiarità reputo un grandissimo maestro giampaolo : i passaggi linea-linea della samp sono l'elogio della perfezione per come si posturano i centrocampisti e per come vengono imbeccati coi tempi giusti e nel giusto modo.
Il calcio verticale, quello che ti consente con tre passaggi di arrivare in porta.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Esser portato a giocare tanti palloni per via della posizione in campo e saper giocare a due tocchi non vuol dire esser regista.
> A baka nessuno chiede la regia perchè non ne è capace, non vede gioco , non vedi passaggi illuminanti, non ha i tempi in testa, non ha il gioco lungo. E' un meraviglioso mediano di rottura.
> Se poi non è capace di giocare a due tocchi nel traffico è un altro discorso e sarebbe preoccupante.
> Casemiro non è un regista, casemiro fa legna per gli altri e gioca benissimo nel posizionamento senza palla ma poi quando c'è da fare gioco la palla , ovviamente, la passa a modric.
> E' lui il regista o uno dei registi del real madrid.



Ok non voglio inerpicarmi nelle definizioni che mi interessano fino ad un certo punto.
Il mediano del 433 in uscita è l'uomo del primo passaggio, ogni alternativa è un'imbucata. Di conseguenza è il giocatore che in assoluto tocca più palloni e è fondamentale. Casemiro vero che non è un regista ma è quello che detta l'uscita, gioca semplice ma non sbaglia mai. Il problema di Bakayoko in queste partite è che perde palla in uscita!!! Ragazzi questa è una cosa che nel suo ruolo non si può fare mai.
Diciamo che è il mediano di rottura, non mi interessa, ma quando si imposta dal basso deve toccare palla, giocare semplice e non perdere palla...
Questo è il senso delle parole di Pirlo e è da sempre la mia preoccupazione principale quando vedo Bakayoko.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Marzo 2019)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Disamina perfetta.
> Volevo solo aggiungere che nelle partite con Roma e Sassuolo ha fatto fatica non solo per la condizione fisica in netto calo ma anche perché gli allenatori avversari hanno predisposto un pressing sistematico da parte delle due mezzali su Baka quando prende palla spalle alla porta. Impedendo così a Bakayoko sia di fare perno sul suo marcatore e saltarlo come ha fatto spesso creando la superiorità numerica, sia di giocare una palla pulita ai lati sui nostri terzini/mezzali.
> Gattuso si è accorto immediatamente di questa cosa e non a caso si è arrabbiato perché non vuole che si vada direttamente da baka in uscita ma vuole che si passi dalle mezzali per poi andare da Baka. Questo perché inevitabilmente se le mezzale avversarie vanno a chiudere Baka per forza si crea lo spazio da occupare alle nostre mezzali che in quel caso sono libere di impostare.
> Nelle ultime partite abbiamo fatto male anche perché sia Paquetá che Kessie che Chala hanno fatto errori tecnici evidenti in questa situazione, Baka se sapesse uscire dal pressing di due uomini giocando una palla pulita partendo spalle alla porta sarebbe un giocatore da 100 milioni.



È codesto il succo del discorso.
In Italia gli allenatori, tutti, studiano mosse e contromosse e il difetto di Bakayoko lo hanno visto subito. 

Con la Lazio Correa e col Sassuolo Djuricic lo hanno seguito a uomo con la mezzala in raddoppio, il buon Bakayoko è andato nel pallone perché quando si smarca si pone male, rimanendo di spalle al campo. Si vede a occhio nudo.
Quando ha spazio spesso accelera e crea anche superiorità, quando è stretto e di spalle sbaglia troppo spesso, nella migliore delle occasioni gioca elementare all'indietro. 
Ora nella nostra squadra che piaccia o meno lui è il perno è se sbaglia è un casino perché perdiamo sempre il possesso.

Ripeto spero che Baka, che mi pare un tipo tosto, studi la situazione e si adegui altrimenti sarà un bel problema.


----------



## Aron (4 Marzo 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma far giocare Bakayoko insieme a Biglia, una volta? è improponibile?



Per me il presupposto da cui partire è che i perni fondamentali sono Bakayoko, Paqueta e Piatek, e su di loro andrebbe costruita la fisionomia della squadra e del gioco.

Però Gattuso è di avviso differente, e non vorrei che iniziasse a favorire Biglia quasi quanto stia favorendo Calhanoglu, con tutti gli altri che si devono adeguare.


----------



## Victorss (4 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È codesto il succo del discorso.
> In Italia gli allenatori, tutti, studiano mosse e contromosse e il difetto di Bakayoko lo hanno visto subito.
> 
> Con la Lazio Correa e col Sassuolo Djuricic lo hanno seguito a uomo con la mezzala in raddoppio, il buon Bakayoko è andato nel pallone perché quando si smarca si pone male, rimanendo di spalle al campo. Si vede a occhio nudo.
> ...



Devi anche calcolare però che non tutte le squadre vorranno esporsi così tanto da utilizzare ben due uomini in pressione nella nostra metà campo su un singolo giocatore. È successo con la Lazio in casa loro e con un Sassuolo senza nulla da perdere che ha "annusato" il nostro palese calo fisico. Ripeto che se al posto che andare da Baka si fa un triangolo sul lato con mezzala e terzino si va subito in superiorità numerica a centrocampo e per gli avversari diventa veramente pericoloso giocare così. 
Baka in quella posizione ci può giocare anche così com'è, sono i compagni che quando lo vedono in difficoltà perché raddoppiato devono aiutarlo facendo qualcosa di diverso.
Questi sono i famosi "automatismi" purtroppo questa squadra essendo un gruppo giovane e che non gioca insieme da molto tempo deve ancora trovarli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (4 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Andrea Pirlo a Sky Calcio Club:
> 
> "Sono andato a una cena a base di pesce con Rino. Mi ha detto che confida nel recupero di Biglia per dare un po' più di qualità e di fluidità alla manovra. Bakayoko lo vede un po' troppo macchinoso ultimamente. Bakayoko è importantissimo nella fase difensiva, credo che lo utilizzerà ancora in questa fase. Ma è messo male quando riceve palla. Ha sempre le spalle girate e fatica a impostare rendendo fluida la manovra. Stoppa e rallenta l'azione.
> 
> Non mi piace molto come posiziona Suso, Paquetà e Calhanoglu. Gliel'ho detto di persona. Ma non mi ha ascoltato. (_ride_)."



Infatti Bakayoko é talmente scarso che da quando giochiamo con lui titolare la difesa subisce molto meno e riusciamo a velocizzare di piu.

Si,si bravo Pirla.
Bravo anche a dire ai media quello che ti avrebbe confidato Gattuso.

Se fosse vero Gattuso sarebbe un folle, per le parole e per il fidarsi di un personaggio come Pirlo


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ok non voglio inerpicarmi nelle definizioni che mi interessano fino ad un certo punto.
> Il mediano del 433 in uscita è l'uomo del primo passaggio, ogni alternativa è un'imbucata. Di conseguenza è il giocatore che in assoluto tocca più palloni e è fondamentale. Casemiro vero che non è un regista ma è quello che detta l'uscita, gioca semplice ma non sbaglia mai. Il problema di Bakayoko in queste partite è che perde palla in uscita!!! Ragazzi questa è una cosa che nel suo ruolo non si può fare mai.
> Diciamo che è il mediano di rottura, non mi interessa, ma quando si imposta dal basso deve toccare palla, giocare semplice e non perdere palla...
> Questo è il senso delle parole di Pirlo e è da sempre la mia preoccupazione principale quando vedo Bakayoko.



Appunto, diciamo che sbaglia tecnicamente.
Concordo su questo assolutamente.
Il dribbling a cui spesso ricorre è una forzatura tecnica per uscire da situazioni che non riesce a sbrogliare col gioco a due tocchi : stop/stop orientato/stop con finta-passaggio.
Baka era è resta centrocampista da 4-4-2 o da ogni tipo di modulo che comporta il doppio mediano, fino ad oggi ha fatto benissimo a tal punto da farsi amare da noi tifosi da invocarne il riscatto ma attenzione perchè in un centrocampo a 3 non è nè un regista nè una mezz'ala nell'accezione del termine. 
E' un centrocampista centrale forte in interdizione.
Queste valutazioni tattiche profonde vanno fatte.
P.S. io davanti la difesa amo i registi veri, i pirlo della situazione.
Dimmi con chi giochi davanti la difesa e ti dirò che allenatore sei. -cit-


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ok non voglio inerpicarmi nelle definizioni che mi interessano fino ad un certo punto.
> Il mediano del 433 in uscita è l'uomo del primo passaggio, ogni alternativa è un'imbucata. Di conseguenza è il giocatore che in assoluto tocca più palloni e è fondamentale. Casemiro vero che non è un regista ma è quello che detta l'uscita, gioca semplice ma non sbaglia mai. Il problema di Bakayoko in queste partite è che perde palla in uscita!!! Ragazzi questa è una cosa che nel suo ruolo non si può fare mai.
> Diciamo che è il mediano di rottura, non mi interessa, ma quando si imposta dal basso deve toccare palla, giocare semplice e non perdere palla...
> Questo è il senso delle parole di Pirlo e è da sempre la mia preoccupazione principale quando vedo Bakayoko.





Aron ha scritto:


> Per me il presupposto da cui partire è che i perni fondamentali sono Bakayoko, Paqueta e Piatek, e su di loro andrebbe costruita la fisionomia della squadra e del gioco.
> 
> Però Gattuso è di avviso differente, e non vorrei che iniziasse a favorire Biglia quasi quanto stia favorendo Calhanoglu, con tutti gli altri che si devono adeguare.





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Infatti Bakayoko é talmente scarso che da quando giochiamo con lui titolare la difesa subisce molto meno e riusciamo a velocizzare di piu.
> 
> Si,si bravo Pirla.
> Bravo anche a dire ai media quello che ti avrebbe confidato Gattuso.
> ...



Non so perchè ragazzi, ma a me sto Bakayoko non finisce di convincermi, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## koti (4 Marzo 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so perchè ragazzi, ma a me sto Bakayoko non finisce di convincermi, spero di sbagliarmi.



Neanche a me, non con quello stipendio.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Marzo 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Neanche a me, non con quello stipendio.



Esatto, ora arriveranno quelli dei tifosi contabili, ma investire tanti soldi su di lui significa rinunciare ad altro, non è che prendiamo sia lui che un altro (non saprei chi eh)

Ha costi da grandissimo, ma a me pare soltanto un ottimo buttafuori. 

Non la passa bene, non segna , niente assist... boh magari sbaglio io.


----------



## Kdkobain (4 Marzo 2019)

Pirlo ha indubbiamente ragione, il francese rimane un mediano da 4-4-2 il cui più grande limite rimane la tecnica di base a cui ( quando in fiducia) pone rimedio sfruttando le lunghe leve di cui dispone. Personalmente trovo che sia veramente troppo limitato in questo fondamentale per meritare l'ingente investimento per assicurarsi il suo cartellino ( circa 18 M/anno), e sarebbe meglio puntare su altri profili che,seppur fisici, mostrino una uscita palla più pulita. Ritengo infatti abbastanza evidenti i suoi problemi nella gestione palla, anche se nel momento di maggior fiducia della stagione questi venivano un po oscurati dal suo strapotere fisico.
In questo senso mi fido ciecamente della dirigenza che deciderà sicuramente al meglio anche considerando le richieste del calciatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto, diciamo che sbaglia tecnicamente.
> Concordo su questo assolutamente.
> Il dribbling a cui spesso ricorre è una forzatura tecnica per uscire da situazioni che non riesce a sbrogliare col gioco a due tocchi : stop/stop orientato/stop con finta-passaggio.
> Baka era è resta centrocampista da 4-4-2 o da ogni tipo di modulo che comporta il doppio mediano, fino ad oggi ha fatto benissimo a tal punto da farsi amare da noi tifosi da invocarne il riscatto ma attenzione perchè in un centrocampo a 3 non è nè un regista nè una mezz'ala nell'accezione del termine.
> ...



Esatto è codesto il punto. Spero solo che le recenti difficoltà siano episodiche e invece non gli abbiano preso le misure.


----------



## Djici (4 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto, diciamo che sbaglia tecnicamente.
> Concordo su questo assolutamente.
> Il dribbling a cui spesso ricorre è una forzatura tecnica per uscire da situazioni che non riesce a sbrogliare col gioco a due tocchi : stop/stop orientato/stop con finta-passaggio.
> Baka era è resta centrocampista da 4-4-2 o da ogni tipo di modulo che comporta il doppio mediano, fino ad oggi ha fatto benissimo a tal punto da farsi amare da noi tifosi da invocarne il riscatto ma attenzione perchè in un centrocampo a 3 non è nè un regista nè una mezz'ala nell'accezione del termine.
> ...



Scusa ma Casemiro e Busquets cosa avrebbero più di Tiemoué? 
Giocatori fisicamente interessanti ma che non giocano di certo ad uno o due tocchi.
Il loro obiettivo è fare arrivare il pallone alle mezzale. 

Baka in Serie A ha ampiamente dimostrato di essere un top vero. 
Anche se non è la fusione di Pirlo e Desailly.


----------



## Casnop (5 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il mediano nel 433 è regista per forza perché è il vertice basso nella costruzione, poi non è detto che debba essere un Pirlo o un Pjanic, anzi, ma è regista per forza. Alla Casemiro, alla Busquets. È quello che necessariamente deve toccare il maggior numero di palloni.
> Bakayoko nella ricezione e nello scarico della palla è sempre al limite, rischia come tempi e come uscita. Secondo me i difetti che dice Pirlo sono lampanti.
> Poi in certe partite quando ha più libertà fa le sue uscite in dribbling anche belle, il problema è se lo raddoppiano che fatto da Lazio e Sassuolo. In Italia tutti studiano tanto, se hai un difetto imparano a colpirti e devi adattarsi in fretta. Baka mi pare uno tosto, penso lo farà, ma vedrai che da qui in avanti avrà sempre i medesimi problemi in fase di possesso.
> Naturalmente parto dal presupposto che il mediano centrale non deve perdere MAI palla per nessuna ragione.
> ...


Nel 433, le funzioni di regia sono affidate ad una delle mezzali, un vero interno, che accorcia verso il centro, per raccogliere la pulitura del pallone dalla difesa, effettuata dai centrali difensivi, o dal centrocampista centrale, che di essi, oltre che degli esterni difensivi sul lato dove corre il pallone, è lo schermo protettivo, l'uomo che raddoppia la marcatura, e protegge l'uscita del pallone. In questo senso, Biglia ha più caratteristiche da centrale di centrocampo del 433 di quante non ne abbia il francese. Il centrale di regia è invece tipico del 4312, il modulo del cosiddetto rombo di centrocampo, con due mezzali più alte nella posizione di attesa del pallone, e più poste alla percussione offensiva, andando sul pallone giocato dai due veri interni, ovvero il centrocampista centrale ed il trequarti. È un modulo ben presto decaduto proprio per la mancanza nel repertorio tecnico di giocatori, come Pirlo, capaci di abbinare capacità di interdizione, di recupero del pallone dagli scarichi difensivi, e di avvio del gioco in movimenti tecnici limitati a non più di due tocchi di pallone. Bakayoko si adatta al ruolo nel 433, ma soffre la mancanza al proprio fianco di una mezzala di regia che lo supporti nella transizione veloce del pallone dalla difesa all'attacco. Tale non è, ed è uno degli equivoci di questa squadra, Paqueta', mezzala adattata, ma giocatore da tocchi brevi, spunti uno contro uno, soluzioni individuali, non da lanci, palleggi preparatori, cambi di gioco, tipici di una mezzala di regia. In questa squadra molti giocatori sono compatibili con un modulo diverso, il 4231, quello del doppio centrale di centrocampo e del trequarti offensivo: lo è Bakayoko, centrale di interdizione e di blocco difensivo, che in carriera si è esaltato accanto ad un centrale di regia; lo è Paqueta', giocatore da colpi sorprendenti, di tocco, di potenza, di testa, classici del trequarti offensivo o della seconda punta; lo sono persino Suso e Calhanoglu, trequarti allargati, a piede inverso, che per poter usare il piede di calcio devono, o dovrebbero, entrare dentro il campo e cercare la soluzione per loro naturale. Quel modulo, ora e finalmente, potrebbe funzionare per la presenza di un centravanti totale come Piatek, che appoggia volentieri l'azione dei compagni che salgono, o finalizza la medesima sotto porta. Certo, non è più tempo per esperimenti, siamo nel cuore della stagione, si fa con quello che si è messo insieme durante il cammino tecnico, ma ciò non toglie che si stia lavorando con molte pedine fuori posizione (Paqueta' mezzala, ed è trequarti, Suso e Calhanoglu ali, e paiono più trequarti allargati), ed è ciò a cui alludeva Pirlo nella sua dichiarazione. A questa squadra, è vero e ciò valga a scusante di Gattuso, manca un centrale di regia, l'uomo parzialmente esentato da compiti di mera interdizione, ed a cui vengono affidate quelle di concezione di esso. Rino, in assenza di questo elemento, si copre almeno dietro, esaltando la mera opposizione con Bakayoko, ma sa di non avere grandi chances nel gioco, specie dopo la prenstura uscita di scena di Bonaventura, e chiede a Paqueta' di surrogarlo in qualche modo, sacrificando le sue effettive possibilità in un ruolo più avanzato. Vizi di un mercato palesemente incompleto. La presunta passione di Leonardo per Sensi, e la sua attenzione per un profilo avveniristico come Tonali, si spiegano in questa ottica. Il mercato prossimo venturo dovrà dare risposte anche su questo fronte.


----------



## Pitermilanista (5 Marzo 2019)

È bastato un piccolo passaggio a vuoto di due partite dopo tre mesi in cui ha retto la baracca praticante da solo ed è stato di gran lunga il miglior centrocampista della serie A, per far tornare Bakayoko un giocatore da non riscattare. A leggere questo forum, ovviamente, perché per tutti i milanisti in carne e ossa, quelli che per esempio vanno allo stadio, il francese è idolo assoluto e giustamente considerato il perno di un futuro grande Milan (con Gigio, Romagnoli, Paquetà e Piatek).

Ho letto pure "dimmi che regista usi, e ti dirò che allenatore sei". Infatti Rijkaard giocava con un difensore davanti alla difesa (Edmilson o Marquez) in quel suo meraviglioso Barcelona, e Guardiola adopera uno spaccalegna come Fernandinho. Zidane ha vinto tre Champions con Casemiro perno centrale. Passiamo avanti.

Chissà perché, sento odore di salsicce quando leggo certe cose... Preferire Biglia a Bakayoko, robe da salamelle calabresi...


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Marzo 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nel 433, le funzioni di regia sono affidate ad una delle mezzali, un vero interno, che accorcia verso il centro, per raccogliere la pulitura del pallone dalla difesa, effettuata dai centrali difensivi, o dal centrocampista centrale, che di essi, oltre che degli esterni difensivi sul lato dove corre il pallone, è lo schermo protettivo, l'uomo che raddoppia la marcatura, e protegge l'uscita del pallone. In questo senso, Biglia ha più caratteristiche da centrale di centrocampo del 433 di quante non ne abbia il francese. Il centrale di regia è invece tipico del 4312, il modulo del cosiddetto rombo di centrocampo, con due mezzali più alte nella posizione di attesa del pallone, e più poste alla percussione offensiva, andando sul pallone giocato dai due veri interni, ovvero il centrocampista centrale ed il trequarti. È un modulo ben presto decaduto proprio per la mancanza nel repertorio tecnico di giocatori, come Pirlo, capaci di abbinare capacità di interdizione, di recupero del pallone dagli scarichi difensivi, e di avvio del gioco in movimenti tecnici limitati a non più di due tocchi di pallone. Bakayoko si adatta al ruolo nel 433, ma soffre la mancanza al proprio fianco di una mezzala di regia che lo supporti nella transizione veloce del pallone dalla difesa all'attacco. Tale non è, ed è uno degli equivoci di questa squadra, Paqueta', mezzala adattata, ma giocatore da tocchi brevi, spunti uno contro uno, soluzioni individuali, non da lanci, palleggi preparatori, cambi di gioco, tipici di una mezzala di regia. In questa squadra molti giocatori sono compatibili con un modulo diverso, il 4231, quello del doppio centrale di centrocampo e del trequarti offensivo: lo è Bakayoko, centrale di interdizione e di blocco difensivo, che in carriera si è esaltato accanto ad un centrale di regia; lo è Paqueta', giocatore da colpi sorprendenti, di tocco, di potenza, di testa, classici del trequarti offensivo o della seconda punta; lo sono persino Suso e Calhanoglu, trequarti allargati, a piede inverso, che per poter usare il piede di calcio devono, o dovrebbero, entrare dentro il campo e cercare la soluzione per loro naturale. Quel modulo, ora e finalmente, potrebbe funzionare per la presenza di un centravanti totale come Piatek, che appoggia volentieri l'azione dei compagni che salgono, o finalizza la medesima sotto porta. Certo, non è più tempo per esperimenti, siamo nel cuore della stagione, si fa con quello che si è messo insieme durante il cammino tecnico, ma ciò non toglie che si stia lavorando con molte pedine fuori posizione (Paqueta' mezzala, ed è trequarti, Suso e Calhanoglu ali, e paiono più trequarti allargati), ed è ciò a cui alludeva Pirlo nella sua dichiarazione. A questa squadra, è vero e ciò valga a scusante di Gattuso, manca un centrale di regia, l'uomo parzialmente esentato da compiti di mera interdizione, ed a cui vengono affidate quelle di concezione di esso. Rino, in assenza di questo elemento, si copre almeno dietro, esaltando la mera opposizione con Bakayoko, ma sa di non avere grandi chances nel gioco, specie dopo la prenstura uscita di scena di Bonaventura, e chiede a Paqueta' di surrogarlo in qualche modo, sacrificando le sue effettive possibilità in un ruolo più avanzato. Vizi di un mercato palesemente incompleto. La presunta passione di Leonardo per Sensi, e la sua attenzione per un profilo avveniristico come Tonali, si spiegano in questa ottica. Il mercato prossimo venturo dovrà dare risposte anche su questo fronte.



A me la mediana Kessie Bakayoko Paqueta piace in verità. 
La trovo un mix di tecnica e forza interessante, difficile da mettere sotto.
Infatti da quando giochiamo con questi tre non subiamo nessuna rete per vie centrali e restiamo sempre e comunque coperti e compatti.
Il problema è che nelle ultime partite non riusciamo ad uscire col palleggio e il motivo è palesemente il primo passaggio. 
Bakayoko da tanto in fase difensiva, è fondamentale, ma in costruzioni ha dei difetti che lo rendono marcabile e prevedibile in un campionato tatticamente difficile come quello italiano. Giocasse in Francia o Spagna non avrebbe problemi ma da noi è diverso.
Io resto fiducioso che lavorandoci si adatterà, perché mi pare uno con le palle.
Come completamento del reparto servirà un uomo più tecnico e di costruzione per integrare il centrocampo e avere un'alternativa diversa in un certo tipo di partite anche se a Kessie e Bakayoko io rinuncio malvolentieri. Potrebbe anche essere Jack in teoria ma da quello che leggo abbiamo in mente SMS più che altro, giocatore universale che unisce forza fisica e tecnica in modo unico.


----------



## Casnop (5 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me la mediana Kessie Bakayoko Paqueta piace in verità.
> La trovo un mix di tecnica e forza interessante, difficile da mettere sotto.
> Infatti da quando giochiamo con questi tre non subiamo nessuna rete per vie centrali e restiamo sempre e comunque coperti e compatti.
> Il problema è che nelle ultime partite non riusciamo ad uscire col palleggio e il motivo è palesemente il primo passaggio.
> ...


Condivisibile. Un interno che possa giocare indifferentemente centrale o mezzala, il Fabregas di dieci anni fa. I riferimenti, fatti in alcuni rumori di mercato, a giocatori come Sensi e Tonali, o anche Lorenzo Pellegrini, non paiono un fuor d'opera, il profilo tecnico è quello. Abbiamo bisogno di idee e ritmo in quella zona del campo, la transizione difesa-attacco deve essere più veloce, decisa, precisa, razionale. Poi, tutto dipende dagli esterni offensivi, dalla loro capacità, essenziale nel gioco di Gattuso, di fare break veloci in contropiede, cogliendo i suggerimenti da dietro, ed innescare il centravanti o tentare la sorte personale. Con un giocatore come Paqueta', effettivamente, l'utilità di Milinkovic Savic non è immediata.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Scusa ma Casemiro e Busquets cosa avrebbero più di Tiemoué?
> Giocatori fisicamente interessanti ma che non giocano di certo ad uno o due tocchi.
> Il loro obiettivo è fare arrivare il pallone alle mezzale.
> 
> ...



Hanno qualche Champions vinte in più, tanti per cominciare. Sono giocatori che fanno un lavoro oscuro e finiscono sempre per essere sottovalutati, ma le palle perse e passaggi sbagliati di Busquets si contano sulla dita di una mano, per l'intera carriera!!! Facci pure caso quando guardi il Barcellona se lui sbaglia mai un'uscita sul primo passaggio. Non succede mai, mai in una intera stagione, per anni e anni. Non a caso è titolare inamovibile al pari di Messi dal primo giorno della sua carriera e con ogni allenatore. Negli anni ha cambiato tanti compagni di squadra ma lui è sempre lì, mai messo in discussione.

Comunque qui non si parla di caratteristiche, almeno non io, ma di smarcamento e di postura sul primo passaggio che è il problema di Bakayoko, sottolineato dal primo giorno è che lo rende pressabile e marcabile. Per il resto è fondamentale per noi, come carattere determinazione attenzione continuità atletismo, però poi non lamentiamoci se facciamo il giropalla in area e alla fine giochiamo il passaggio lungo di Donnarumma a scavalcare il primo pressing.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Marzo 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Condivisibile. Un interno che possa giocare indifferentemente centrale o mezzala, il Fabregas di dieci anni fa. I riferimenti, fatti in alcuni rumori di mercato, a giocatori come Sensi e Tonali, o anche Lorenzo Pellegrini, non paiono un fuor d'opera, il profilo tecnico è quello. Abbiamo bisogno di idee e ritmo in quella zona del campo, la transizione difesa-attacco deve essere più veloce, decisa, precisa, razionale. Poi, tutto dipende dagli esterni offensivi, dalla loro capacità, essenziale nel gioco di Gattuso, di fare break veloci in contropiede, cogliendo i suggerimenti da dietro, ed innescare il centravanti o tentare la sorte personale. Con un giocatore come Paqueta', effettivamente, l'utilità di Milinkovic Savic non è immediata.



Leggevo un'analisi su un sito di statistiche spagnolo a proposito di SMS (ne parlano in ottica Real) e come evoluzione ci vedono un giocatore alla Kroos per intenderci, quindi molti metri indietro rispetto a dove gioca nella Lazio. Fine OT.

Avessimo esterni decenti saremmo ben altra squadra.
Il nostro regista ora come ora è Rodriguez, è lui che pulisce la palla sul primo passaggio a costo di riceverla spesso spalle all'attacco. Altro giocatore clamorosamente sottovalutato lo svizzero nella costruzione del nostro gioco.
Bisognerebbe imbucare sulle mezzali per aiutare il Baka, ma nelle ultime partite quando ci abbiamo provato abbiamo sempre regalato palla all'avversario.


----------



## Casnop (5 Marzo 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È bastato un piccolo passaggio a vuoto di due partite dopo tre mesi in cui ha retto la baracca praticante da solo ed è stato di gran lunga il miglior centrocampista della serie A, per far tornare Bakayoko un giocatore da non riscattare. A leggere questo forum, ovviamente, perché per tutti i milanisti in carne e ossa, quelli che per esempio vanno allo stadio, il francese è idolo assoluto e giustamente considerato il perno di un futuro grande Milan (con Gigio, Romagnoli, Paquetà e Piatek).
> 
> Ho letto pure "dimmi che regista usi, e ti dirò che allenatore sei". Infatti Rijkaard giocava con un difensore davanti alla difesa (Edmilson o Marquez) in quel suo meraviglioso Barcelona, e Guardiola adopera uno spaccalegna come Fernandinho. Zidane ha vinto tre Champions con Casemiro perno centrale. Passiamo avanti.
> 
> Chissà perché, sento odore di salsicce quando leggo certe cose... Preferire Biglia a Bakayoko, robe da salamelle calabresi...


Bakayoko è il giocatore eponimo di Gattuso, il garante del suo eccellente sistema difensivo, l'uomo che sta facendo crescere a dismisura la coppia Romagnoli-Musacchio, dando loro tempi e lucidità per interventi in marcatura con percentuali di esito quasi massimali. Si tratta solo, come fece Capello con Desailly, di costruire il contesto tattico in cui far esprimere tutta la potenza e la sicurezza che da lui promanano. Qualità che, a mio avviso, potrebbe rivelare anche in zona gol. Gattuso lavori ancora sul sistema di gioco, perché la soluzione c'è.


----------



## Djici (5 Marzo 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Appunto, diciamo che sbaglia tecnicamente.
> Concordo su questo assolutamente.
> Il dribbling a cui spesso ricorre è una forzatura tecnica per uscire da situazioni che non riesce a sbrogliare col gioco a due tocchi : stop/stop orientato/stop con finta-passaggio.
> Baka era è resta centrocampista da 4-4-2 o da ogni tipo di modulo che comporta il doppio mediano, fino ad oggi ha fatto benissimo a tal punto da farsi amare da noi tifosi da invocarne il riscatto ma attenzione perchè in un centrocampo a 3 non è nè un regista nè una mezz'ala nell'accezione del termine.
> ...



Ti ho quotato una prima volta dimenticandomi di scrivere "sull" forzatura del dribbling".
Tiemoué si trova nella posizione numero 18 del intera serie A per numero di dribbling a partita.
Con la stessa media di Dybala, Douglas Costa, del Papu...
davanti a Zaniolo, Elsha, CR7, Politano...

Lui non dribbla perche deve recuperare una situazione difficile.
E proprio il suo intento di base.
Prendere palla, eludere il pressing del primo avversario e portare palla.
Un centrocampista come non ne vedevo da anni.
Se questa squadra manca di "regia", io sarei per prendere una mezzala di regia (al posto di Kessie) ma non certo per togliere Baka.


----------



## Casnop (5 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti ho quotato una prima volta dimenticandomi di scrivere "sull" forzatura del dribbling".
> Tiemoué si trova nella posizione numero 18 del intera serie A per numero di dribbling a partita.
> Con la stessa media di Dybala, Douglas Costa, del Papu...
> davanti a Zaniolo, Elsha, CR7, Politano...
> ...


Nulla da aggiungere, bravo.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Marzo 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Chissà perché, sento odore di salsicce quando leggo certe cose... Preferire Biglia a Bakayoko, robe da salamelle calabresi...




Amen. 

Preferire il morto di sonno argentino a Baka significa non aver visto le partite degli ultimi 3 mesi. Oppure soffrire di vedovite cafonese acuta.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Leggevo un'analisi su un sito di statistiche spagnolo a proposito di SMS (ne parlano in ottica Real) e come evoluzione ci vedono un giocatore alla Kroos per intenderci, quindi molti metri indietro rispetto a dove gioca nella Lazio. Fine OT.
> 
> Avessimo esterni decenti saremmo ben altra squadra.
> Il nostro regista ora come ora è Rodriguez, è lui che pulisce la palla sul primo passaggio a costo di riceverla spesso spalle all'attacco. Altro giocatore clamorosamente sottovalutato lo svizzero nella costruzione del nostro gioco.
> Bisognerebbe imbucare sulle mezzali per aiutare il Baka, ma nelle ultime partite quando ci abbiamo provato abbiamo sempre regalato palla all'avversario.



Il nostro regista è Rodriguez ???

Scusami, forse non ho capito bene il contesto, oppure sono io che non ho ben chiara la definizione di regista.
Non voglio polemizzare, ma RR all'infuori di essere l'equivalente calcistico della guardia inglese della regina, e fare il terzo centrale, non mi sembra proprio che faccia altro. E' lui che avvia la nostra azione o determina i tempi di gioco? Ma se la rispedisce indietro 9 volte su 10 ...


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il nostro regista è Rodriguez ???
> 
> Scusami, forse non ho capito bene il contesto, oppure sono io che non ho ben chiara la definizione di regista.
> Non voglio polemizzare, ma RR all'infuori di essere l'equivalente calcistico della guardia inglese della regina, e fare il terzo centrale, non mi sembra proprio che faccia altro. E' lui che avvia la nostra azione o determina i tempi di gioco? Ma se la rispedisce indietro 9 volte su 10 ...



Sto parlando del primo passaggio nella costruzione. È lui che si prende la briga di ricevere la palla quando sono tutti marcati.
Di fatto noi un regista non lo abbiamo, Paqueta Suso e Hakan sono quelli che dettano il gioco ma nessuno sul primo passaggio.
Rodriguez è di fatto quello che avvia l'azione e pulisce la palla come si dice quando gli avversari alzano il pressing.

Ai tempi d'oro avevamo Pirlo Seedorf e Rui Costa, altra musica. In fase di possesso si litigavano il pallone. Quelli di oggi si nascondono e quando la ricevono sulle imbucate la perdono.
Rodriguez è quello che è per carità ma non si nasconde mai e si prende delle belle responsabilità, va riconosciuto.
Potenzialmente Paqueta è il giocatore chiave in uscita, ma anche lui è umano, tatticamente deve ancora adattarsi, fa anche troppo visto che poche settimane fa giocava mezzapunta in Brasile.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Marzo 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sto parlando del primo passaggio nella costruzione. È lui che si prende la briga di ricevere la palla quando sono tutti marcati.
> Di fatto noi un regista non lo abbiamo, Paqueta Suso e Hakan sono quelli che dettano il gioco ma nessuno sul primo passaggio.
> Rodriguez è di fatto quello che avvia l'azione e pulisce la palla come si dice quando gli avversari alzano il pressing.



Sono d'accordo sul fatto che non abbiamo un vero regista. Sul fatto che il regista sia un terzino come RR, non me la sento di esprimere opinioni, forse sono troppo prevenuto.

Ah, vedo solo ora il resto del messaggio. Ok.


----------

